# qué fuerte!



## Babutxi

Olá pessoal, 
estou a traduzir uma ópera do espanhol (com a sua tradução ao francés) e gostaria de saber qual é a equivalência da expressão espanhola "qué fuerte" em português.
se servir de ajuda, mas não acho, o contexto é: 

"Señor, alteza, la mesa está preparada... Qué... có... quién... sí... ¡*qué fuerte! " * 
 
Na tradução francesa que tenho, a expressão é traduzida por "bon sang!".
 
Se alguém me puder ajudar, agradecia muito! 
obrigada


----------



## jandro_pardo

Olá Babutxi,

_Qué fuerte_ é uma expressão muito utilizada ultimamente na Espanha com um sentido muito amplo de surpresa, mas acho que não conheço o equivalente português...

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Luciano Alcantara

Lo siento, pero yo tampoco sé explicar cuál es el significado en portugués...


----------



## Babutxi

Hola, 
gracias por la ayuda, pero en castellano sé lo que significa, pero no sé como traducirlo al portugués. Algún equivalente podría ser "que cena", muy empleado familiarmente entre los jóvenes portugueses. Pero esto resulta demasiado familiar para una ópera...
Si se os ocurre algo mejor...
Gracias de todos modos!

Salud2


----------



## Vanda

Pelas definições da expressão no inglês e no francês cheguei a maldito! (mas acho um pouco forte), droga! (mais branda e usada para tudo). Contudo parece que você quer um expletivo mais formal... bem, teremos que pensar um pouco.
Lembrei-me de que os livros de literatura sempre usavam: que maçada!, mas não se vê mais, hoje em dia, ninguém dizer assim nem nos livros!
Ah! Parece que os portugueses ainda usam a expressão *que maçada*! (veja)


----------



## Babutxi

Olá Vanda, 
obrigada pelas dicas!
Acho que o que mais se aproxima ao que eu procuro é a opção "que maçada!", mas dado que hoje em dia não se vê, acho que vou continuar a pensar um pouco


----------



## Vanda

Como eu editei depois de você ter postado, não deve ter visto que pelo l_ink _parece ser usado ainda em Portugal (veja os vários blogs). 
E, uma coisa puxa outra, achei uma adaptação brasileira de que maçada por um termo um tanto mais formal (se é que se pode dizer assim) como: que chateação! que coisa chata! na "versão" atual brasileira.


----------



## Mangato

Eu acredito que tenho ouvido, *que chatice*


----------



## Babutxi

Pois é Vanda, não tinha reparado no link 
Obrigada também a Mangato!

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Alexa Sampa

Gente, alguém sabe me dizer se essa expressão _*qué fuerte!*_ pode ter sentido positivo? Algo como *Que legal!* em português?


----------



## gato radioso

Alexa Sampa said:


> Gente, alguém sabe me dizer se essa expressão _*qué fuerte!*_ pode ter sentido positivo? Algo como *Que legal!* em português?



Sim, pode ter.
_¡Qué fuerte!_ é uma expressão que nasceu na giría dos jovens e agora é muito mais usada, sempre dentro de um registo coloquial.
Para mim, os melhores equivalentes seríam:
_¡Qué tremendo!
¡Qué impresionante!
¡Qué asombroso!_

Que podem ser perfeitamente usados em sentido positivo e negativo.
A única diferença que têm no que diz respeito do _¡Qué fuerte_! é que esta é uma expressão actualmente de moda y coloquial. As outras não estão de moda nem são coloquiais senão um registro de espanhol "padrão".


Ah! Eu diría que o vosso "Qué legal!" ficava mais perto do nosso "¡Qué guay!" ou "¡Genial!", isto é, um equivalente ao "Cool!" dos angloparlantes. Podias-me dizer se isto é assim?


----------



## Alexa Sampa

gato radioso said:


> Sim, pode ter.
> _¡Qué fuerte!_ é uma expressão que nasceu na giría dos jovens e agora é muito mais usada, sempre dentro de um registo coloquial.
> Para mim, os melhores equivalentes seríam:
> _¡Qué tremendo!
> ¡Qué impresionante!
> ¡Qué asombroso!_
> 
> Que podem ser perfeitamente usados em sentido positivo e negativo.
> A única diferença que têm no que diz respeito do _¡Qué fuerte_! é que esta é uma expressão actualmente de moda y coloquial. As outras não estão de moda nem são coloquiais senão um registro de espanhol "padrão".
> 
> 
> Ah! Eu diría que o vosso "Qué legal!" ficava mais perto do nosso "¡Qué guay!" ou "¡Genial!", isto é, um equivalente ao "Cool!" dos angloparlantes. Podias-me dizer se isto é assim?


 Sim. o "Cool" equivale ao "Que legal!" E muito obrigada por esclarecer a minha dúvida.


----------



## patriota

Então, no Brasil, _¡Qué fuerte! = Nossa! _(atemporal e usada por todas as idades, ao contrário das gírias que poderia citar).

Não tinham deixado claro que era simplesmente uma interjeição de espanto. Na ópera da pergunta original, "_Minha nossa!_" teria sido uma boa tradução.


----------

